# many bet365 accounts needed



## void (Jan 7, 2022)

Looking for a few tens of bet365 accounts.
Preferably UK, Malta or possibly another supported European jurisdiction.
Real street addresses, fake names, created from different IP addresses, different phone numbers from the corresponding country.
The older the better but can be also new.
Verified accounts are big plus but depends on the price compared to unverified one.
No payment method needed but funded account with a few bucks is a plus.

The accounts will not be used for betting!!! In case you have another solution that would allow me to use someone's active/inactive account for my harmless purposes I'm open to any ideas.


----------



## ken (Jan 12, 2022)

I've read of this service acc-ex they open accounts on demand I think. maybe you should consider going through them.


----------



## void (Jan 12, 2022)

ken said:


> I've read of this service acc-ex they open accounts on demand I think. maybe you should consider going through them.


thanks for the idea but these jokers are not interested in selling anything else than new verified accounts for 2k EUR 

I'm looking for someone selling the garbage... old LIMITED accounts that no one can use for betting anymore


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 26, 2022)

void said:


> Looking for a few tens of bet365 accounts.
> Preferably UK, Malta or possibly another supported European jurisdiction.
> Real street addresses, fake names, created from different IP addresses, different phone numbers from the corresponding country.
> The older the better but can be also new.
> ...


Hi mate, I may provide some help, I have a verified account that I actually never used, just need to check some details with you, in private we can talk about it.


----------

